# Happy, Happy Birthday Frederick!!!



## Chrislight (Jun 5, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FREDERICK!
* Gosh - how many candles??? :shock: :mrgreen: Heehee...Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday mate! And thanks for being the brainchild behind such a great forum.

Long live V.I!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 5, 2006)

Joyeux Anniversaire Frederick!

Thanks for this great community!!

[schild=19 fontcolor=00008B shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Time to shave off the beard[/schild]


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Frederick.

It's nice to have company this side of the line...


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 5, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FREDERICK!!

And thanks for creating the VI board!

-Peter


----------



## Ed (Jun 5, 2006)

Yea Fred, you're BAD! 

But not bad meaning bad, but bad meaning good!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks guys - never thought I would make it over the hill. 

Speaking of Birthdays, VI will be 2 on August 8th - so what if I'm 48 years and some change older? :o


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frederick!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I concur with Patrick.... shave off the beard!!! :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frederick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can relax now. You have created a Prime spot on the Internet of the highest quality and spirit, and you are the originator and leader of a worldwide effort to create the best orchestral sample lib known to mankind. And being a cool composer on top of that! :shock: 

So enjoy the Celebrations!!! It's a World Event. Can probably be seen from outer space. 8)


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 5, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Jun 05 said:


> Thanks guys - never thought I would make it over the hill.
> 
> Speaking of Birthdays, VI will be 2 on August 8th - so what if I'm 48 years and some change older? :o



Happy Birthday!

My youngest is 1 on August 8th - how funny!

Paul


----------



## zonobono (Jun 5, 2006)

happY birthday frederick!

great man behind a great forum!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 5, 2006)

_Finally_ - someone who's older than me!!!!

Happy B-Day, mountain picker! I say beards are sexy, btw, so stuff it hairless monkeys!

You have made it possible for a very special place to flourish. Thanks to you, we have a place where we can laugh and cry out loud knowing that others in the group will understand what we're feeling, a place where choc0... oh well, this place has generated _some_ good things! :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 5, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jun 05 said:


> ...Happy B-Day, mountain picker! I say beards are sexy...



Agreed!


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 5, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Jun 05 said:


> Thanks guys - never thought I would make it over the hill.


Fred, how bad is the hill? I'm going to be 48 soon too and hoping to make it over also.

Congratulations!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 5, 2006)

48 and change. Hell, I'm 20 and change.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Fred!!!!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fred! You look a lot younger than 48. Its your magic diet I think. 

Looks like your parents are having a great time Folmann. Please give them my best. 

Colin


----------



## José Herring (Jun 5, 2006)

We should all look so good at 48. Happy Birthday. 

Jose


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frederick!


----------



## fst (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday! :smile:


----------



## dogforester (Jun 5, 2006)

Many happy returns and thank you for the present that is V.I.CONTROL.


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 5, 2006)

Frederick said he was "48 and change"  actually, it's the big 5-0 today. :razz:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 5, 2006)

Chrislight @ Mon Jun 05 said:


> Frederick said he was "48 and change"  actually, it's the big 5-0 today. :razz:



Who could have guessed...

Keep on partying!

all over the world...


----------



## sbkp (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow thanks guys!



Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jun 05 said:


> Here's to feeling young everytime you go to compose!



Actually I do. Crank up the stylus RMX and Les Paul and we're twenty again - in our dreams!

Regarding the forum, you all are well worth it. Its an honor to rub elbows in a company of composers at the caliber most of you are. You all are what make VI happen! Kudos go to every one of you - I was just the lucky one who happened to be in the right place at the right time when VI was born. But honestly, you all are the ones who make the magic happen every day.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Bday fred! :lol:


----------



## Alex W (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy birthday, thanks for a great forum.

Make sure you get heaps of cake in your beard, then leave it there for ages out of spite. That's what I do with my breakfast cereal.

Beards are awesome.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 6, 2006)

I was reading about Diogenis, the ancient Greek philosopher who used to live in a large urn. As he always bothered the people in the town with his thoughts, someone asked him one day:

"You damn old man, isn't it about time you slowed down and stopped bothering the people around you?"
and Diogenis replied,

"Think of the athletes in the olympics. Like them, now that I have nearly reached the finishing line, should I slow down or should I give it everything I have?" :wink: 

Here's one more story from Diogenis, though this one is off topic.

One day he was masturbating in public :shock: . So someone asks him:

"What the hell are you doing there?"

And Diogenis replied:

"I wish i could ease my hunger by rubbing my stomache as well"


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frederick!  

Many thank's for starting this great forum and keeping it running.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 8, 2006)

Damn, i am late 
Happy Birthday, Fred!!


----------

